

Germany's oldest student, 102, gets PhD denied by Nazis - jmkni
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33048927

======
FroshKiller
Ambiguous headline. She earned a Ph.D. that the Nazis had previously prevented
her from earning.

~~~
triplesec
what ^they said. Also, this is not a new story. REad it last week at least.

